# Steam Games Lag Issues



## Webman (Oct 4, 2004)

Hello I have been playing CS: Source and TF 2 and recently there has been lag spikes about once every minute or so. The game will lag horribly and it looks like I teleport a few feet or so depending on how much I move during the lag spike. This hasn't always happened with these games, I can't think of any program I put on my computer that would cause these lag spikes. I checked and McAfee, Ad Aware, and Windows Defender came up empty. Any ideas?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

that will happen depending on the latency of your connection the server and vice versa...it also happens when someone else on the server has high ping...

check your processes running in windows task manager...and close any unecassary processes..and anything else that is contacting the internet...ie. download programs or msn messenger(except ur firewall)


----------



## Lo_skillz (Nov 5, 2007)

You can check with your ISP if the problem persists, sometimes there is service going on in you area which will cause problems with your connection. Or if you have an older home and are using broadband through a cable connection your cables can sometimes just go bad and give you problems. You should also check to see if the other players in the server are having problems too as it could be problems from that end.

I would also use the tools inside of Steam which let you optimize your game files. After you open steam and click on my games there should be a list of all games you launch through steam. Right click on the game you want and it should show you options to optimize. Sometimes steam will do updates causing lag especially if you play in the middle of the day as that is when most companies schedule their maintenance.

Fighting lag is usually just an ongoing problem. There should be a a large database out there for CSS on how to optimize gameplay and fight lag I would check the community forums.


----------



## Webman (Oct 4, 2004)

Thanks guys, I think it must be a process or program running in the background that is causing the lag, since the lag only started a few weeks ago. Before in my dorm I was able to play lag free.


----------

